
The Voting Technology We Really Need? Paper - enduser
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/05/the-voting-technology-we-really-need-paper/524820/?single_page=true
======
enduser
Having a verifiable voting artifact that participates in an observable and
verifiable tally protocol really should be addressed at the level of the
Constitution now that it has proven so open to interpretation at the State
level. According to the article, 14 states still have purely electronic voting
systems with no artifact whatsoever.

